# Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung



## Wannseesprinter (16. Juni 2010)

*Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe es satt, ständig den Stecker ziehen zu müssen, mein popeliges Energiekostenmessgerät - geboren kurz vor der Einlieferung in eine Aldi-Filialie - zwischen Gerät und Steckdose buchsieren zu müssen, um die Leistungsaufnahme messen zu können.

Ein bisschen gestöbert, bin ich auf dieses Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät mit zusätzlicher Messung für Strom, Spannung und noch vieles mehr gestoßen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild: Herzlich Willkommen bei RS Components

Das IPM138 kostet schlappe 129 Euro, soll zum 09.07.2010 lieferbar sein und hat eine für den Hausgebrauch ganz anständige Messtoleranz. -HIER- die dazugehörige Seite samt Datenblatt.

Was haltet ihr davon, ganz zu schweigen vom Preis; könnt ihr mir andere Zangen-Leistungsmesser empfehlen? Es muss keine zwingende Messung für Strom und Spannung vorhanden sein, falls dies einen Mehrpreis mit sich zieht. Größte Frage ist allerdings: Kann man diese Zange direkt um (z.B.) eine dreiadrige Leitung mit L, N und PE messen lassen? Einige sollen ja nur das Messen von L, also der Phase, zulassen. Hmm...

Danke im Voraus für die hilfreichen Kauftipps, Ratschläge etc.

Gruß aus dem sonnig kalten Ruhrgebiet
Wannseesprinter


----------



## rebel4life (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

Das geht nicht. 

Das Gerät zeigt dir immer eine Leistung von 0W an, denn der Strom fließt zwar in einer Ader hin und der anderen zurück, aber zusammen ergeben diese Ströme 0A, ansonsten hätte man noch nen Leckstrom und da würde der Fi auslösen. Daher musst du mit dem Zangenamperemeter eine der beiden Adern erfassen, dann geht es, aber bei nem Kaltgerätekabel sind die Adern ja unter einem Mantel, daher geht das nicht.


----------



## Superwip (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Das geht nicht.
> 
> Das Gerät zeigt dir immer eine Leistung von 0W an, denn der Strom fließt zwar in einer Ader hin und der anderen zurück, aber zusammen ergeben diese Ströme 0A, ansonsten hätte man noch nen Leckstrom und da würde der Fi auslösen. Daher musst du mit dem Zangenamperemeter eine der beiden Adern erfassen, dann geht es, aber bei nem Kaltgerätekabel sind die Adern ja unter einem Mantel, daher geht das nicht.


 
Nein, er würde die Leitung dadurch (P und N über das Gerät im A Modus verbinden ) über das Gerät kurzschließen und die Sicherung des Geräts

Ich würde für diese Anwendung aber eher ein gutes Multimeter mit Strommessfunktion empfehlen, das ist praktikabler#

und soetwas
-> PMA16


----------



## rebel4life (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

Ich glaub du weißt nicht, wie ein Zangenamperemeter funktioniert.


----------



## Domowoi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

Oh wir wollen einfach hier aufhören und uns nicht gegenseitig ankeifen okay?
Fakt ist Zangenamperemeter ist nicht.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

Moin,

danke für die hilfreichen Antworten. Die Isolierung der Leitung aufschlitzen, um die Wirkleistung zu ermitteln? Nein, danke 

Dann besorge ich mir, so umständlich es erscheinen mag, dann doch lieber ein praktikables Messgerät, welches direkt zwischen Steckdose und "Verbraucher" geschaltet wird und schon bei geringer Leistung beginnt zu messen.

Mein günstiges Energiekostenmessgerät von Aldi misst, meines Erachtens nach, erst ab etwa 2 Watt, womit eine Messung moderner Gerät für den Standby-Modus ja flach fallen könnte.

Könnt ihr mir Empfehlungen eventuell mit Erfahrungswerten für ein Gerät aussprechen? Es muss ja jetzt nicht unbedingt ein mächtiges Oszi. oder dergleichen sein.

Danke schon mal 

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## rebel4life (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

Mit einem Oszi kannst du alles zeitrichtig darstellen, da dich aber nur die Leistung interessiert, brauchst du kein Oszi. 

Es gibt schon Geräte, die genauer messen als die Baumarkteile, aber die kosten, da ist ein alter Stromzähler weitaus besser, denn dieser erfasst auch die korrekte Wirkleistung, Baumarktgeräte haben Probleme mit Blindleistung und z.B. Schaltnetzteilen.


----------



## Superwip (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

Und was spricht gegen meine Methode? Wenn du kein gutes Multimeter hast würde ich mir eines zulegen, das kann man immer brauchen


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

Leistung = Strom*Spannung

Die Netzspannung schwankt immer ein bisschen, sprich du kanst dich leicht mal um ein paar Watt vermessen, zudem können die wenigsten Multimeter da sie digital arbeiten mit der Last einer Schaltnetzteils umgehen, so kann es passieren, dass das Multimeter 10A anzeigt, obwohl das Netzteil 100x in der Sekunde nur für eine einzige Millisekunde 10A zieht. Verbrauchen tut es dadurch weniger, aber das Multimeter erfasst das als andauernden Strom wenn man Pech hat.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

@ Superwip

Der Preis da der Adapter nur mit dem entsprechendem Multimeter funktioniert. GMC Metrahit Energy 963,90 €


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

Das von dir verlinkte Multimeter würde was taugen, aber wie man sieht wohl etwas zu teuer.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

Naja als Elektrofachkraft kennt man die Marke METRAHIT halt.


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich das der TS leisten kann/will, davon kann man ein paar Stromrechnungen bezahlen.


----------



## Superwip (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

Der Adapter, den ich verlinkt habe kann per 4mm Bananensteker an die meisten Multimeter (auch von anderen Herstellern) angeschlossen werden...

Das in der Kompitabilitätsliste aufgeführte High-End Multimeter braucht man nur um *gleichzeitig* Spannung und Strom zu messen...

Das ist zwar eigentlich nötig wenn man die genaue Leistung messen will aber da die Netzspannung hoffentlich halbwegs stabil ist auch nicht essentiell wichtig


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

Trotzdem ist der Preis von 53€ ohne MwSt. doch recht übertrieben (gemessen an der Funktion) für das Teil. Zumal man für die direkte Wattmessung nicht jedes Multimeter nutzen kann, besonders nicht die günstigen! Ein Energiemessgerät bekommt man schon für ca.15 € und ein gutes Multimeter für den privaten Gebrauch ab ca 50 €. Damit ist man bestens bedient und mehr brauch man auch nicht.


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

Ich kann ConNerVos nur Recht geben, das Teil bringt es nicht, denn dann muss das Multimeter gleichzeitig Spannung und Strom erfassen können und die Netzspannung ist bei weitem nicht so schön 230V, das kann mal mehr, mal weniger sein.

Zudem hab ich die Problematik mit dem Strom schon oben beschrieben, vieleicht jetzt nacher im Betrieb mit nem Shunt am Oszi zeigen, leider hab ich für den Test kein billiges Multimeter da, nur ein Hameg 8012 und das liegt in der oberen Preisklasse.


----------



## Superwip (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*



> Trotzdem ist der Preis von 53€ ohne MwSt. doch recht übertrieben (gemessen an der Funktion) für das Teil.



Da muss ich dir recht geben, allerdings gibt es soetwas doch sicherlich auch billiger- sollte ja nur ein Beispiel sein...

Wenn nicht könnte man soetwas ja auch recht leicht selberbasteln



> und die Netzspannung ist bei weitem nicht so schön 230V, das kann mal mehr, mal weniger sein.



Hm... das erinnert mich an den Campingplatz in SV Marina, Kroatien... dort schwankt die Netzspannung aufgrund zu langer und dünner Leitungen zwischen ~225V (ideal) und ~190V (Wenn zum Mittag alle kochen...)- unser Campingkühlschrank streikt ab ~200V...

Alternativ kann man zum gleichzeitigen Messen von Strom und Spannung aber auch zwei Multimeter nutzen, eines davon kann auch ein vergleichsweise billiges sein, mit dem man nur die Spannung messen kann


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

Blindleistung usw., da braucht man ein gutes Gerät, denn da spielt die zeitliche Auflösung auch ne Rolle, wenn ich bei der Halbwelle gerade bei 10V bin und nen Peak von 10A hab, dann hab ich nur 100W, bei 2 Messgeräten hab ich bei einem die schönen 230V und beim anderen 10A - sprich 2,3kW, wie du siehst, ein kleiner Unterschied.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

Guten Morgen,

ich stellte vor einigen Tagen eine Anfrage an RS Components, ob das einzelne Auftrennen der Leitung zum Messen der Wirkleistung nötig ist. Es kam gestern Abend eine Antwort auf meine Anfrage. So sei ein Auftrennen nicht nötig, um die Leistung messen zu wollen.

Ich kenne auch nur die physischen Gegebenheiten, wie bereits erwähnt:



rebel4life schrieb:


> Das Gerät zeigt dir immer eine Leistung von 0W an, denn der Strom fließt zwar in einer Ader hin und der anderen zurück, aber zusammen ergeben diese Ströme 0A, [...]



Gibt es eine Verschaltung, die diese Aufhebung der Ströme "unterdrückt" und messtechnisch erfassen kann?

Grüße aus dem heißen Essen
Wannseesprinter


----------



## rebel4life (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zangen-Leistungsmessgerät - Kaufberatung*

Frag mal bei Gossen oder Fluke an, aber ich schätz mal nicht.

Edit: Essen? War ich vor ein paar Wochen, das UPH ist genial.


----------

